# 90 gallon stock list



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

Im upgrading from a 55 to a 90 over the summer and just want to make sure my numbers are right. I want to have 6 acei (2M/4F), 6 lab. Hongi same ratio, 1 hap fryerii, 1 Nim. Venustus, and 4 yellow peacocks of some sort (1M/3F).
I know the venustus might be a little much but if worst comes to worst I'll get rid of him.
I want to see a lot of breeding (acei, hongi, peacock) without overstocking because i don't have $600 extra to spend on filtration. I'll have a magnum 350 and an Emperor 400 for filtration.
Would i get a lot of fry with this list or do i have to alter the numbers?


----------



## yellow (Mar 3, 2004)

I doubt if you will get many fry as the hap fryerii and Nim. Venustus will eat them.


----------



## Peacock88 (Jan 21, 2007)

I was planning on removing them, raising them and then selling them, so the larger fish would not be a problem.


----------



## DMWave45 (Jan 22, 2008)

I would not have the venustus in there. It will get big and stress out the other fish especially any peacocks or haps.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Maybe keep the 55g. for the venustus or isn't that big enough for one of those?


----------

